# Just fired up the smoker 7:30 am



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Put on 2 13 lb pork shoulders and a 16lb packer brisket. Should be done in about 11 or so hours:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

:dr Makes me wonder what my wife is cooking tonight.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Mikes said:


> Put on 2 13 lb pork shoulders and a 16lb packer brisket. Should be done in about 11 or so hours:tu


awesome! I have plenty of time to make it then!


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks great! Making me hungry...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Great plan, great meat selection & prep...great photos...as some would say in certain parts of the country...Great BBQ.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL! Just makes me sad that even 11 hours would not be enough hours to drive to Texas from here. :ss :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What's that wire going through the meat for?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> What's that wire going through the meat for?


My guess is an internal thermometer.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

rack04 said:


> My guess is an internal thermometer.


That is correct. Its hooked up to a Digital Thermometer that sits outside the smoker, that way you don't have to open the lid to check the temp and lose all that heat.

Looks good. Im envious. Been wanting to fire up mine, just haven't had the time.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

looks delicious! should have some good eatin tonight


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That looks so good !

What time is dinner ?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

smokehouse said:


> That is correct. Its hooked up to a Digital Thermometer that sits outside the smoker, that way you don't have to open the lid to check the temp and lose all that heat.
> 
> Looks good. Im envious. Been wanting to fire up mine, just haven't had the time.


I am still doing calculations then spot checking when I get near... You guys are high tech!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy crapola that looks delicious. 

Is it bad to want pork shoulder for breakfast?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Holy crapola that looks delicious.
> 
> Is it bad to want pork shoulder for breakfast?


nope not at all:ss:tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, I wish I had never seen this.:hn That looks so good I may just have to buy one. Beautiful!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Do you delivery?


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

awesome looking eats...great pics...what kind of beverages was ya gonna have with that meal and your after dinner smoke?????


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks great, I love when people actually have the patience to smoke good meat.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

Now THATS a smoker :tu I have one of them little electric Brinkman bullet shaped jobs that doesn't work worth a damn. I usually end up finishing my stuff on the grill because it won't keep the temperature up. At least I get some good smoke flavor from the time the food does spend in there. Thinking of converting it to either gas or charcoal (real charcoal, not the Kingsford stuff).


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks crazy good - you should post a full-length review on how it was.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Dang that looks good :tu ! You are making me real envious.

I haven't been able to fire mine up for way too long. Work has kinda gotten in the way. BUT, soon as it cools down around here I'm planning on doing about 275 lbs of hog.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> That looks great, I love when people actually have the patience to smoke good meat.


Patience? 11 hours isn't patient! I smoke my butt's the LONG way, anywhere's from 20-28 hr's, that's patience! :ss


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Just heated up some leftovers from the freezer and remembered that I did not post up the finished pix.










Brisket


































Pulled Pork


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That does look tasty.... !! now i'm hungry again


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikes said:


> Put on 2 13 lb pork shoulders and a 16lb packer brisket. Should be done in about 11 or so hours:tu


Damn, man. You're going to be a well fed man, real soon!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you use an electric slicing knife to cut the brisket?


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Do you use an electric slicing knife to cut the brisket?


I use the cheater knife. How else are you gonna be able to get perfect 3/16th inch slices:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mikes said:


> I use the cheater knife. How else are you gonna be able to get perfect 3/16th inch slices:tu


That is what I was thinking looking at it too. Sure looks tasty and cooked correct.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I really want to buy one of those smokers. I've seem some do it yourself ones made out of garbage cans or Tercotta pots, but by the time you scrounge up all the parts for those you just as well should have bout a decent cheap smoker.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I wish it only made me virtually hungry....


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man!! That looks great


----------

